# Welcome Emotiva as our Home Theater Components sponsor!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Emotiva will be sponsoring our Home Theater Components forum and we welcome them to the Shack along with their excellent products. Be sure to pay them a visit when you get a moment. :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

:clap: Welcome aboard Emotiva :clap:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent! Glad they are part of the Shack


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Good deal. I love my Emotiva pre/pro and amp.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome ...we're glad to have you here :yes:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to have them with us!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The banner above has a , where a . should be

EDIT: Fixed!


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Emotiva will be sponsoring our Home Theater Components forum and we welcome them to the Shack along with their excellent products. Be sure to pay them a visit when you get a moment. :T


Yes Sonnie. I`ve been reading the last few months actually, some good reviews on Emotiva. In fact, Jerry also shed some positive light on these guys. I gotta see if someone here in New york has these amps, so i can get a listen.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I have the MMC-1 and the LPA-1 and I love them, cant wait for the new processor UMC-1 so I can upgrade!! 40% off :bigsmile:


Great product and customer service!!:T



Welcome to the shack!!!


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> I have the MMC-1 and the LPA-1 and I love them, cant wait for the new processor UMC-1 so I can upgrade!! 40% off :bigsmile:
> 
> 
> Great product and customer service!!:T
> ...


As I stated, I have heard good things about them. I need a listen!!


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I've heard that Emotiva gear only sounds it's best when you are wearing incredibly tight pants, a white belt, cutting yourself and /or crying and listening to AFI? :devil:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great new's, Welcome Emotiva......:T


----------



## uhcoogsfan (Jan 18, 2008)

Love my UPA-7 amp. It was a huge improvement over my Marantz 7300OSE which is now my Pre Pro. Also received great customer service to my questions and needs.


----------

